# My aquarium picture



## Creamery (Nov 19, 2010)

My aquarium picture


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool tank, but if you could lessen the exposure time, it would be blurred less (?). He fish just look a little iffy, but AWESOME!


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Lovely tank. What kind of fish is that red fish?


----------

